
Ask HN: Small product, single founder success stories? - ElFitz
Hi!<p>I somehow stumbled upon a previous 2011 thread [^1]. It was fascinating and quite inspiring. It also got me wondering, considering the mobile apps gold rush seems over, and SaaS has exploded. What new stories do you have to tell ?<p>To quote the original poster, <i>&quot;Can you share some stories&#x2F;links even though it has been shared before on an unrelated thread?&quot;</i><p>Have a great day everyone!
======
mtmail
There was a thread with 600 comments 3 months ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21332072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21332072)

~~~
ElFitz
Oh, nice! Don't know how I missed it. Thank you!

